
Want to Make Millions? Copy Someone’s Cryptocurrency Project - minimaxir
https://www.buzzfeed.com/ryanmac/cryptocurrency-white-paper-plagiarism-tron-justin-sun
======
siruncledrew
From just the past week:

1\. Tons of Twitter impersonation scams asking to send BTC/ETH for money in
return (aka Nigerian Prince scam).

2\. A project that straight up plagiarized and then used a picture of Ryan
Gosling as one of their "founding members", along with an Asian guy named
"Tyrone Fountain".

3\. Scam websites exploiting unicode characters in URLs (screenshot evidence:
[https://i.redd.it/vo09n565f4h01.jpg](https://i.redd.it/vo09n565f4h01.jpg)).

I know people hate regulation, but... this is why humans can't have nice
things.

